# Publication Opportunity for Undergrads



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not affiliated with this, just passing it along.  For some of you undergrads (@Deathy McDeath), this could be a good opportunity for  you to do something additional with a paper or  two you did for class.

/////

The Yale Review of International Studies (YRIS) is currently soliciting undergraduate student pieces from other campuses for our fall issue. As a publication, we are committed to publishing high-quality academic work from a range of perspectives on international issues.

YRIS seeks interesting, diverse, and compelling scholarship on international questions broadly understood: the relations between countries, trends and challenges of transnational or global scope, and the interaction of people and ideas from different countries. Our previous issues can be downloaded here (Archives | The Yale Review of International Studies). The deadline for submissions is June 30th, and all submissions should be emailed to yris@yira.org <mailto:yris@yira.org> . Please do not hesitate to email if you have any questions about what YRIS is seeking.


----------

